# turing a canoe into a gheenoe



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, depending on which look your going for some of them do widen out then narrow back in, I have the 15'4" Hi-Sider and mine tappers back down but not much. If you want the Classic look, these do not tapper back down, they stay wide pretty much the whole way back, it can be done with some good fiberglass work and some good planning too. Just look at some of the sites and check out the various models to help you out.

www.customgheenoe.com and check out the galleries, this will have the most extensive pictures, or check out some of the member on here under the Bragging Spot to get your ideas.

www.gheenoe.net Good Luck


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Jason. Dont waste your time. There are always killer deals on here and customgheenoe.com. Save your money. If you get a canoe and cut the back of you will be dissappointed in the end. I had a flat backed canoe at one time with a 3hp on it and it sucked. Super tippy and the floor flexed like crazy when you were running. I now have a 13' gheenoe with the 3hp on it and it is way better.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

thanks for the heads up.
The problem is that from what i have read a good deal for a noe is like a grand....way more than what i want to spend.
I really want to get another 17-18 foot center counsel and i can find those for like 2 grand so i cant justify spending a grand on a noe :'( :'(


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Keep lookin. You can find a 13'er for a few hundred


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

what area of the state are you in?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

> Keep lookin. You can find a 13'er for a few hundred



What he said. Gott'a find the one they are using to water the livestock.   

They are laying next to houses, on river banks, hunt camps. Over 64 thousand have been made, you only need one and you don't have to buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

^What he(s) said^ Start asking around. Thats what I did and it turned out one of my friends had one sitting in his sideyard that he never used. I picked it up for a total cost of titleing fees and a drain plug. Granted its no beauty, but it gets me to the fish cheep!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1209765732
Theres one right here


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1209765732
> Theres one right here


And the price is negotiable. It's not a set price.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

The 13' is awesome. I have one!!


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

...."this aint no flat back canoe" highsiders are very economical boats and doesn't take much saving to get one. An "almost new" boat motor trailer is about $2,000 an older package will be about a grand. You can get them for just under $1,000 if you just want the boat, or ask people to part out the boat from there combo


----------

